# Milling Honduras Mahogany boards



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lofulofu

Dishpicable porn ...... lofulofulofulofulofulofu


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought a mahogany plank a few weeks ago that was rather rough cut; almost looked like a shag rug. When I finally cut the body out and smoothed it down, I was surprised to see that it was almost like a lighter zebrawood, or mahogany with "blond highlights". Very nice grain.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

*4 future stratyocasters*

gone fishing


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> from L to R: honduras Mahogany, South American Mahognay, Limba aka Korina, Alder


Lovely wood. No Teles ? kkjwpw


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

No Teles ......... Lets get him :2guns:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

copperhead said:


> No Teles ......... Lets get him :2guns:


Shame to waste that wood on untunable strats huh.....kkjwpw


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Shame to waste that wood on untunable strats huh.....kkjwpw



Maybe he's making hardtails


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

It looks allot like the bunch of African mahogany i got out in my shed .i wonder whats the biggest difference is , Its not weight ,The Khaya or (African mahogany) i have is very light


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Here's a les paul special i have been working on


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Rite on thanks


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

